# Advice on Grooming Table Please



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm wondering if investing in a grooming table would be worthwhile. For now, I put Willow up on the laundry room counter, covered with a towel. She tends to try to wander around and turn around in circles when I'm trying to comb her. I'm just wondering if a grooming table would help keep her in one position. I've never really seen how one works. Does the dog have to wear a collar in order to attach them to the table? I really don't have a lot of room to keep one set up all the time so I wonder if they fold up when not in use, maybe like a card table. I would appreciate any advice or recommendations. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

I use a grooming table that has an attachable arm for my two dogs. The arm comes off and the table folds up flat so I can store it away when I'm not using it. I have to say that even with the dogs attached to the collar on the arm, they can still spin around if they want to. One dog is an angel for me, and the other likes to play games. She's really sensitive on her right side for some reason. I just have to be very patient and give her lots of little breaks. Sometimes gently holding the opposite leg off the table stops the spinning. I don't have a counter in my laundry room, but depending on how yours is set up, you might be able to attach a grooming arm and see if that helps before investing in a table.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a grooming table with an arm that folds up, but I always keep it up. The groomer insisted I get one so that we are consistent with grooming. The arm makes it easier to brush the chest and front legs. It is helpful to sit because you can see the area you are working on. It's impossible to brush and comb my two off the table because they are way too wiggly.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess I should check out grooming tables on Amazon. The hardest part to comb, other than her "arm" pits is her chest. She always wants to put her head down when I'm combing there. She also seems to have one side that she prefers to be groomed over the other side. I try to turn her so I can comb the left side, but she will always try to turn so her right side is facing me. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The arm will help to keep Willows head up. I really don't use it, but the groomer does. She wants me to use it so we are consistent when grooming.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

A grooming table is wonderful...not necessary....but wonderful. I personally don't use an arm with these little ones because I have to put them and myself into so many different positions to reach every inch of them that it's more trouble than a help. Word of caution if you do use the arm....they can jump off the table in a heartbeat if you don't keep your hands on them at all times. This poses the obvious choking hazard. All my dogs will jump off the table if given half a chance, so be careful. Here is the one I use at 2 different places. You only need the 30" one with a Havanese. And the arm is easily removed if you don't want it.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...2C16McUR5yrd_drtbFo2SuDaXwWLU9_awYaAu108P8HAQ

Amazon.com : Master Equipment Grooming Table with Arm, 30 by 18 by 32-Inch : Pet Shower And Bath Supplies : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen - thanks for the links. I appreciate it!


----------



## Zoe's Fam (Sep 2, 2015)

We have kitchen cabinets with a counter top on them in the basement. I have lights under the top cabinets which help me to see better. I started out putting a towel on the counter but Zoe was not content and moved around a lot. I put a large bath tub mat on the counter and it is much easier. She feels more secure and sure footed on the mat.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Zoe's Fam said:


> I started out putting a towel on the counter but Zoe was not content and moved around a lot. I put a large bath tub mat on the counter and it is much easier. She feels more secure and sure footed on the mat.


The bath mat is a good idea! Thanks for the tip.


----------

